# BIG Changes to ICC CEU Requirements



## Glenn (Apr 24, 2014)

ICC is overhauling their CEU program dramatically over the next two years.  More CEU's needed and 20%, 40%, then finally 50% of your CEU's MUST come from ICC or ICC approved education providers.  Education from ICC Chapters (shockingly) does not count toward the 50%

Have a read:

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/eNews/2014v11n7/recert.pdf

CAUTION!  SHAMELESS PLUG :roll:

www.buildingcodecollege.com is an approved provider and offers free education and affordable CEU's that DO count toward the 50%


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2014)

*= = : = =*

This sure seems like they are changing horses in mid-stream, ...AGAIN !  :censored

Sure go ahead and make it harder for Code Officials to earn CEU's and

to maintain the ones that they have obtained.

"The Cow" is mooooooing again !

***jpranch***, ...any insights ?



*= = : = =*


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 25, 2014)

In a jurisdiction where certification is not an employment requirement, I have obtain mine for personal achievement. Since the city does not require them, they do not pay for them so this is all out of my pocket. I have maintained 5 certification since early 1990's and now will be thinking if it really benefits my interest to continue. It seems that this is a money thing aimed at discouraging smaller communities from obtaining qualified inspectors due to budget restrictions. My first cert was by UBC 1988 Edition, 2 hour open book, 2 hour closed book exam. I was actually proud of that certification since there were very few statewide that had obtained it. Now it seems that it only requires a lot of class time to maintain them. There is nothing wrong with classes, but small jurisdiction can't afford the time and travel expenses. I will have to dig deep to decide which direction I will go from here.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 25, 2014)

So, Glenn, what about our Ed Instutue here in CO? I have always thought that was an ICC sanctioned training, as also our Chapter meetings..................


----------



## RLGA (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like a money issue.  I always thought their CEU program was a little lax, but I think this is going a little too far in the other direction.  Chapter programs should be included.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 25, 2014)

There is no reason why chapter programs can't be included.  The first benefit is that it draws members closer together and helps to promote ICC interaction.  Jim Brown needs to chime in on this one.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 25, 2014)

Glen,

How affordable are those CEU's?

GPE


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 27, 2014)

Does not look too bad to me.  I already do way more already.  Remember that Chapters get a free ICC training day every year.  At least they used to.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok everybody, just got done a full day in the board room and it's 11pm here and just checking in and saw this post. As always there is more to this story. More to follow. Too tired and need sleep but please give me a couple of days.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 27, 2014)

Take care of business there Jim, nothing here that can't wait a week or two. Support us well at the meetings and hearings.


----------



## ICE (Apr 27, 2014)

I keep track of CEUs at ICC's website. If I so much as think about attending a class, that's good for .05 CEU.


----------



## north star (Apr 27, 2014)

*+ + + +*

Thanks for checking in ***jp*** !

*+ + + +*


----------



## Glenn (Apr 27, 2014)

*Fatboy, and others:*  I was also shocked to see that "chapter education" is now second-tier, but indeed...that's how they've listed it.  From what I "hear" some chapters have been handing out CEU's like Halloween Candy.  I presume this is the catalyst.  I suppose chapters will be able to apply and get status in the new preferred provider program, as the word is that they will be expanding that program.  However, (currently at least) it's a pay to play program.  Building Code College has to pay annually as a provider, and then there is a fee for each course.  I don't think our chapter, Fatboy, is going to be very happy about that idea.  I've already showed this to Dave.   All I am told about the new program is that it will begin in September.

*Georgia Plans Analyst:* 1.0 CEU's were free for all of March for supporters of this forum.  See link: http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/training-opportunities/13861-support-forum-%3D-get-ceus.html

However, that promotion ended.  The four free courses I have up right now each have a $49.99 CEU option worth .2 for some and .3 for others.  Keep an eye out for more promotions in the future, both on this forum and elsewhere (*hint).

*Inspector 102:* I'm trying to help folks in your situation.  I've already gone out on a limb to offer all my courses for free, but currently still charge for the CEU part to bring in some revenue for expenses.  The long term plan for Building Code College.com is to make all of it free for the student, by putting it on the shoulders of the industry.  I have recently secured a sponsor for the deck education (announcement coming in May*).  Through sponsorships and creative thinking I hope to continue to make the CEU's more and more affordable.  Go take the free courses (no strings attached), and help support this plan.

*RLGA:*  I agree with you.  It needed some tightening, but perhaps the adjustments will also need some massaging.  There are some great chapter education programs out there (Colorado) that have long earned their reputation and should not be "second tier".


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't know to go after this as an individual, but I am sure that the Colorado will not sit idly by for this to go through. We have been doing the Ed Institute for I believe, 40 years, sanctioned be the whatever governing code body............And the same folks that do the Ed Institute, typically do our Chapter meetings/trainings.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 28, 2014)

Calm down everybody, as I understand it the changes will not affect institutes like the Colorado event and others like it. Again, stay tuned. Fatboy, I'll send information back with Becky. I'll be back in the office on Tuesday and pull out my board packets from last year so I'm not working off memory. Want to get this 100% accurate.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Jim.............


----------



## cda (Apr 28, 2014)

Well my office only requires state certs and the state is not picky about where we get classes


----------



## ny7v (May 7, 2014)

And who exactly is on the "Preferred Provider Network"??


----------



## Glenn (May 7, 2014)

Here is the current list, but I have been told they intend to expand the network after they launch the new program this September.

http://www.iccsafe.org/Education/Courses/Pages/Providers.aspx


----------



## jpranch (May 7, 2014)

ICC Chapters can also be a preferred provider and even if they choose not to do so they can still issue CEU'S for the other 50%. There are also additional CEU'S that have been added that you can earn. Take a look: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2345


View attachment 1042


CEU.pdf

CEU.pdf


----------



## fatboy (May 7, 2014)

Sorry I have not called you back my friend........we have a BOD Conference call upcoming for the CO Chapter, and Greg Wheeler is going to give us some updates. But, I would like to get your opinion. Hopefully I can set some time aside to give you a whistle.........


----------



## Coder (May 8, 2014)

Good thing about this change is that I will only need 3 CEU's now instead of 4.5


----------



## fatboy (May 8, 2014)

I renew my dozen certs this summer, so I am fine, but when I renew next I will need 6 vs. the 4.5 required now...........


----------



## peach (May 11, 2014)

Although I usually have more than enough CEU's, it looks like I may be having to visit the ICC on line campus.. I assume those will still be accepted?


----------



## fatboy (May 11, 2014)

You would think so...............


----------



## jpranch (May 11, 2014)

peach said:
			
		

> Although I usually have more than enough CEU's, it looks like I may be having to visit the ICC on line campus.. I assume those will still be accepted?


yes it will. My cue' s have also gone up. You also now get ceu's for committee service and serving as a chapter officer. That part was long over due.


----------



## fatboy (May 11, 2014)

jpranch said:
			
		

> yes it will. My cue' s have also gone up. You also now get ceu's for committee service and serving as a chapter officer. That part was long over due.


Well that will help out...........


----------



## jpranch (May 12, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well that will help out...........


it should. Getting ceu's for committee service like I said was long over due. With that said I will get credit for ICC board service as well. If anybody thinks it is not earned... Well...


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2014)

Well earned my friend............time that the commitment had a dividend........... Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Little_Guy (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like another back room deal to me. Why not ask first instead of shooting from the hip, ask the members what they think will work explain it to us first before saying we are going to do this and this is how it will work. We think ICC is turning back to its membership driven roots and then something like this comes along, It is at time like these that I wish there was another certification agency that would offer certifications as competition to ICC.


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 12, 2014)

They will drive away membership from states that only require an initial test from the ICC. I have only maintained my ICC certs in case I move to another state. They are not required to work here as a Government employee. Sounds like someone is getting a little big for the hen house.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 13, 2014)

There's been an increase to the ICC testing fees.


----------



## jpranch (May 13, 2014)

There has not been any "back room deals". I know because I was there and I DO NOT do back room deals. All of this was done in open session at the board meetings over the past year. There has been some modest fee increases. Please do not forget that there are 260 full time employees of the ICC. They have to pay mortgages, car payments, healthcare, and they need to eat too. Not to mention all the services at no charge to chapters (350 chapters & counting) and members. BTW, the ICC has to budget $3,500.00 per chapter for each year. Not all the chapters use those benefits but it gives you a look at what things cost. There are other good organizations out there that do certification testing such as NFPA. Not knocking them one bit and I have been to many, many of their seminars (mostly the 101 seminars) and hold one certification with them. (CFPS) Take a look and compare their prices especially the seminars. Pretty pricey.

Post Script: The CFPS (Certified Fire Protection Specialist) exam cost $350.00. Retests cost $125.00. Ready for this one... ANNUAL FEE is $90.00. OR $270.00 every 3 years. To me it's worth it and thankfully my jurisdiction covers this for me.


----------



## Rider Rick (May 13, 2014)

Will Jim you know how I feel about the way the cash Cow sends us a renew fee for $70.00 and if you send the money by check it will cost another $15.00 and when I was filling the form out at the end of March (my renewal was due in May). But when I went back to complete my payment in April it went up to $87.50. When I called to ask why, the ICC people said that is the way the Cash Cow does business. When I called you you were a caring ear but said you could do nothing you did give me a name and number to call about customer service and when I ask for the lady the woman that answered the phone at the ICC was very rude. I don't have a jurisdiction to cover the cost for me like you do.

 After taking to I do feel you may were cowboy boots but that's about as much cowboy that you are. Yes, I do own a horse and I do know a real cowboy when I talk to one. Like you said time will tell if the ICC will close down.

Rick


----------



## jpranch (May 13, 2014)

Ouch. That hurt.


----------



## Rider Rick (May 13, 2014)

Then Jim Cowboy Up and make a change that most of us want don't go along with the bigger the ICC is, the better.

You know the ICC needs a good house cleaning.

Rick


----------



## georgia plans exam (May 13, 2014)

I will probably only renew my Building Plans Examiner certificate. That is the only one required for my job.

I hate to lose my MPC cert but.....ICC is strickly out of control. Or maybe way too much in control. Either way, this is ridiculous.

GPE


----------



## tmurray (May 13, 2014)

Was there something to precipitate this change or is it one of those "it was a long time coming" things? what is the problem with ICC certified courses? too expensive? hard to get to?


----------



## FM William Burns (May 14, 2014)

Personally, I will no longer renew my ICC certs and just keep my State's and NFPA ones.  The ICC ones really don't do anything for me and NFPA recognizes our state organizational trainings for CEU's.  Personally I don't like the way ICC has no educational component to complete before one can get certification.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pyrguy (May 14, 2014)

GPE keep them all. With the laws in Georgia ya never know. You might not need them now but...

I don't like the changes but I will keep my MCP active.  It took too long in time and money to get it. I don't need any certs in my current position but the MCP got certain requirements waved.

Sent from my SCH-I925 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy (May 14, 2014)

***** happens folks, prices have gone up for everything else we need to function in our daily lives, so why are our CEU's and exams any different. I will not let any of my certs expire, I could continue to function in my current position, but if I elected to move on.........hmmmm. Just had an inspector come back on board, who had let his certs lapse......had to pay full bore to retake the test, and get re-certified.


----------



## Codegeek (May 20, 2014)

So, help me understand why I would need to have 6.0 CEU's to maintain a CBO certification when the CBO certification is required for MCP but MCP only requires 4.5 CEU's. I'm not following the difference.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 20, 2014)

After July 2016 you will need 6 CEU's for the MCP.


----------



## Codegeek (May 21, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> After July 2016 you will need 6 CEU's for the MCP.


Somehow I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Deacon (Jun 1, 2014)

Luckey for me the state of TN only requires State Certs. On March 20, 2011 my house caught fire and lost all of my cert hours,I had already qualified with state and not the ICC.

I called the ICC and explained what had happen, They were sorry but nothing could be done without hours report. So I lost my ICC certs but still have my state. I am self employed so I came close to losing my job! Thanks to the state of TN I still can work as long as it is in the state of TN.

Just my Thought!


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 1, 2014)

Greetings,

typical money grab by ICC. It takes me about 80 hours of CE for my  varied Tx state licenses. If they can't accept that then they can kiss ............ They won't get any more $ from me!

BS


----------



## Coder (Mar 28, 2016)

Bringing an older thread back from the dead. I was just keeping tabs on how many CEU's I have and noticed that My CBO cert now requires 6 CEU's. It used to be 4.5 CEU's for more than 3 certs (or something like that). When did that change occur? Anyways, I contacted ICC in concern that the Colorado ICC Educational Institute that I go to every year could only be counted once in the three year renewal period and the lady I spoke with said it can be counted towards the total every year as long as you don't take the same classes twice.


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2016)

*$ | $ | $*

Coder,

The requirement to have 6.0 CEU's to renew your CBO,

began in 2014 I believe.

Them with the gold makes the rules, and the rules

benefits them with the gold !

I do not like it either, but seemingly, ...we have one

of two choices.......Either play by their rules, or pick

our toys and go find another sand box.........D`OH ! :frown:

How much is your CBO worth to you ?

*$ | $ | $*


----------



## Coder (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. 20 hours of training a year isn't terrible. Probably a good thing to keep us on our A game. Just wish they would have sent out an email or something to let everyone know. I don't like surprises. :nevreness:


----------



## JBI (Mar 29, 2016)

NYS still (as I type...) has a unique State mandated training and certification program. We DO recognize and give (in-service) credit for several (but not all) ICC Certs.

Our annual requirement is 24 hours of in-service training, half of which must 'approved' by our agency. I've never taken an ICC program personally, though co-workers have. I did review a couple of 1, 2, 3 hours programs offered by ICC for in-service/CEU credit as they were seeking to have them approved for NYS Code Officials. For the particular programs I reviewed, I was Unimpressed.


----------



## Coder (Mar 29, 2016)

Wouldn't it be great if ICC offered CEU's for the hours spent on forums like this one? :victorious:


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 7, 2016)

As always, its about the "bucks". Attend your annual conferences, they are deductible, allow for networking and get you away from the office. Most bang for the buck.
Annual CALBO week is a good option.


----------

